# Klein Swaging Tool



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> At work I've come across 1/2" EMT stubbed up out of the concrete for riser plugs. The pipe has been broken off and distorted so that I cannot get a coupling on. Does anyone know if this tool works to re-shape EMT and can I use a hammer on it?


 
yes its a hammer type of tool its for copper tubing and im not sure if it will work on hard pipe but the answer is yes hammer away on the pin swager tool and if it get stuck just use the "nut" on top with your pump pliers and pull /twist it out... let me know how it works on emt,

J.HALL

ps i use this


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

To me that looks like a refrigeration fitters swedging tool. I think the diamaters are a different size. 
Many years ago Ridgid made a conduit swdges but I have only seen them in a Ridgid catalogs.

LC


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Justed checked the Ridgid on line catalog and they do make a conduit swedge.

# 575 EMT Sizing Tool CAT# 36005 It works on 1/2 & 3/4 EMT 

LC


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Justed checked the Ridgid on line catalog and they do make a conduit swedge.
> 
> # 575 EMT Sizing Tool CAT# 36005 It works on 1/2 & 3/4 EMT
> 
> LC


 
cool..........


----------

